
'DeepSqueak' helps researchers decode rodent chatter - theknight
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/01/190107142221.htm
======
nerdymom26
I think this is pretty impressive on all accounts. I'm also wondering is
DeepSqueak is a play on DeepSpeech. I'm kind of hoping it is - the thirst for
knowledge is reminiscent of a mindflayer. Anyways, thanks for sharing!

